
Web design is now completely boring - edward
http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2015/09/23/zzzzzz/
======
krapp
And by "web design" you mean "professional web design."

Yes, that's what happens when an industry matures. It collects standards and
build environments and best practices and specs. Frameworks and bootstrap
templates to reduce turnaround time, which tend to coalesce design patterns
into a recognizable, interrelatable set of idioms. It's no longer acceptable
for companies to have their web presence look like it was designed by a
thirteen year old skiddie. Sites have similar layouts because businesses
understand what layouts work, and that confused and frustrated users don't
come back a second time.

The web has just gotten old and mainstream. It's alright, it happens to
everyone. Can't be hip and crazy forever, grandpa.

------
onion2k
Is this actually true, or has TNW just looked at a selection of websites
biased towards their usual coverage? If all you look at are websites from SaaS
startups then it's very likely you'll see a huge number of bootstrap sites
than look very similar because the people who build them aren't designers and
they want something passable that's easy to throw together.

If you look a bit further afield, at sites designed by individuals and for
established companies who aren't afraid of being a little different, there's
some very interesting and exciting designs to see.

